# What is the quickest way to earn a lot of TBT?



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm actually curious about this. I know how to earn TBT, but how do you earn it very quickly? The fair is over, and I did not do too well on earning tickets this year, which means I didn't have enough to get collectibles to sell. And selling in-game Bells for TBT Bell is impractical now. Some users won't even accept at 5 million per 100 TBT anymore. What are some other ways to earn a lot of TBT besides selling collectibles, participating in giveaways, in-game transactions, and guilty ways (which we don't want to do)?


----------



## Murray (Jan 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm actually curious about this. I know how to earn TBT, but how do you earn it very quickly? The fair is over, and I did not do too well on earning tickets this year, which means I didn't have enough to get collectibles to sell. And selling in-game Bells for TBT Bell is impractical now. Some users won't even accept at 5 million per 100 TBT anymore. What are some other ways to earn a lot of TBT besides selling collectibles, participating in giveaways, in-game transactions, and guilty ways (which we don't want to do)?



Just making thought out quality posts around the forum when you feel like participating in a thread will slowly earn you bells. Pretty much the only other way is to sell stuff whether it be collectibles/art/IGB etc DONT SPAM


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 13, 2015)

Murray said:


> Just making thought out quality posts around the forum when you feel like participating in a thread will slowly earn you bells. Pretty much the only other way is to sell stuff whether it be collectibles/art/IGB etc DONT SPAM



Spamming is one of the "guilty ways" of earning TBT. I could sell my three giftable collectibles for a lot, but I value my collectibles. I don't want to sell TBT at a high exchange rate. Maybe I can do art, but I'm not very artistic. I gotta try.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 13, 2015)

"Spamming" is only really guilty if you're blatantly doing it for TBT bells. So long as you add a decent opinion to a topic and not like parroting something that's been said to death (IE a help thread where everyone's posted the answer at least once), you're fine. The posts you make currently ought to be giving you a decent amount of bells.


----------



## Murray (Jan 13, 2015)

Tom said:


> "Spamming" is only really guilty if you're blatantly doing it for TBT bells. So long as you add a decent opinion to a topic and not like parroting something that's been said to death (IE a help thread where everyone's posted the answer at least once), you're fine. The posts you make currently ought to be giving you a decent amount of bells.



you earn tbt on the introduction board right? you could just welcome everyone I heard that is a good way to make bells if it does


----------



## Javocado (Jan 13, 2015)

But open a Pokeshop or sell some ACNL goodies.
Make kawaii doodles and put some well thought out posts in Brewster's and you'll be all good.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 13, 2015)

Murray said:


> you earn tbt on the introduction board right? you could just welcome everyone I heard that is a good way to make bells if it does



YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 13, 2015)

oath2order said:


> YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH.



That, and I already did that four months ago. I even made an introduction blog entry. There's no need to start again.


----------



## Sholee (Jan 14, 2015)

There really is no quick way, everything involves putting time into it.

Art = Time
Posting = Time 
Selling ACNL stuff = Time
Trading Bells = TIMEEEEEE
Pokemon = TIMEEEEEEEE

see where I'm going?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2015)

I can see now. I'm guessing that the reason why I don't have as much as most of the others is because I'm not an older member while I don't participate in activities such as trading, despite being active 12/7 (joke on 24/7 since I'm not online that much).

So time is the key word. In real life, there is no time traveling like in ACNL. If I'm not an older member, I need to stay here if I want the big Bells.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 14, 2015)

Murray said:


> you earn tbt on the introduction board right? you could just welcome everyone I heard that is a good way to make bells if it does



honestly doing this will make you the worst person since those new comers would actually think you're being nice and not doing it for profit


----------



## lunathenia (Jan 14, 2015)

Noob question here... I don't understand what TBT is for other than trading. Can someone elaborate? I'm new here. Ty in advance.

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm got my answer


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 14, 2015)

Sholee said:


> There really is no quick way, everything involves putting time into it.
> 
> Art = Time
> Posting = Time
> ...



This made me giggle lol everything takes alot of time, specially the trading IGB for TBT x.x If it were possible to make a RP thread in Brewsters then you could get a nice bunch if you like to RP with lengthy posts ( I do.) But this only happens in the basement, where you don't earn tbt or its a very miniscule amount.


----------



## Peisinoe (Jan 14, 2015)

Just sell your soul.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2015)

S a t a n i said:


> Just sell your soul.



That's not going to happen. I'm going to Church next Sunday for saying that.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> That's not going to happen. I'm going to Church next Sunday for saying that.



uh

services n such seem to be the #1 way to earn them
my art shop is why i hav 9k+


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 15, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> honestly doing this will make you the worst person since those new comers would actually think you're being nice and not doing it for profit



I sincerely hope you realize that was sarcasm.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> I sincerely hope you realize that was sarcasm.



I don't think she's sarcastic, but she is _sarchastic_.

There's no way that I'll have a lot too soon, but I'll get there someday.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't think she's sarcastic, but she is _sarchastic_.
> 
> There's no way that I'll have a lot too soon, but I'll get there someday.



What the hell is sarchastic


----------



## f11 (Jan 15, 2015)

Enter the TBT bell raffle!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Crys said:


> Enter the TBT bell raffle!



knowing my horrible luck I'll pass


----------



## Sholee (Jan 16, 2015)

Art also seems like the most profitable AND *enjoyable* way to make bells

Some auctions have easily gone over 3K


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 16, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Art also seems like the most profitable AND *enjoyable* way to make bells
> 
> Some auctions have easily gone over 3K



What if I am terrible at art? Will that mean I'll do poorly in selling? I'm not good at art. Besides, I get too busy occupied with other things.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What if I am terrible at art? Will that mean I'll do poorly in selling? I'm not good at art. Besides, I get too busy occupied with other things.



or what if people are just not interested? I can do stuff but it's kinda hard to lure people in XD


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 18, 2015)

oath2order said:


> YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH.



That's a rude way of talking to someone you don't even know. Wow...... just wow....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 19, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> That's a rude way of talking to someone you don't even know. Wow...... just wow....



I think he's trying to have fun. I don't think that was spiteful.

So there is no quick way, but there are ways that make more TBT than others.


----------



## Murray (Feb 19, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> That's a rude way of talking to someone you don't even know. Wow...... just wow....



We know each other, don't be so quick to jump down someone's throat. Wow..... just wow....


----------



## Horus (Feb 19, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> That's a rude way of talking to someone you don't even know. Wow...... just wow....



There isn't a down vote button, but just know that I'm pretending there is

*Down voted*


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2015)

spamming is a pretty quick way to make bells, that's if you don't mind getting banned tho.

but mods take like 3 days to deal with reports, so you'll be safe for a lil bit


----------



## IndyGo (Feb 19, 2015)

I have this odd feeling that most services I'm providing are already done by other people. So it's just really difficult to set anything off unless I find something completely different that others don't (which is difficult).


----------



## geico (Feb 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm actually curious about this. I know how to earn TBT, but how do you earn it very quickly? The fair is over, and I did not do too well on earning tickets this year, which means I didn't have enough to get collectibles to sell. And selling in-game Bells for TBT Bell is impractical now. Some users won't even accept at 5 million per 100 TBT anymore. What are some other ways to earn a lot of TBT besides selling collectibles, participating in giveaways, in-game transactions, and guilty ways (which we don't want to do)?



ive done some quick skimming over each section of the forum and although i am not very clear on how bells really work in the tbt marketplace the typical price that 100 tbt goes for is 10 million in game bells, i think?

oh -- how exactly does that work? how do you send your forum bells to someone?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> spamming is a pretty quick way to make bells, that's if you don't mind getting banned tho.
> 
> but mods take like 3 days to deal with reports, so you'll be safe for a lil bit



this is sad and probably something you shouldnt do although ive only been here for about a couple hours now (hehe fresh from the acnl community on reddit lol)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 19, 2015)

Technically, spamming gives you no TBT Bells. By the time you earn 21 TBT after spamming, you can get an infraction, which takes off 21 TBT from your earnings. Sounds like a break-even thing.


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Technically, spamming gives you no TBT Bells. By the time you earn 21 TBT after spamming, you can get an infraction, which takes off 21 TBT from your earnings. Sounds like a break-even thing.



What is spamming here? Like posting the same thing over and over or just posting a lot?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Horus said:


> There isn't a down vote button, but just know that I'm pretending there is
> 
> *Down voted*



pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft right down vote cuz I called out on someone who I thought I was being rude LOL 
Well I down vote your post on down voting my post!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 20, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> What is spamming here? Like posting the same thing over and over or just posting a lot?



Like posting gibberish or low quality posts solely to earn TBT. Posting a lot isn't necessarily spamming.


----------



## Caius (Feb 21, 2015)

Jake. said:


> spamming is a pretty quick way to make bells, that's if you don't mind getting banned tho.
> 
> but mods take like 3 days to deal with reports, so you'll be safe for a lil bit



I've been doing them daily tyvm.


----------



## Trispanner (Feb 21, 2015)

There is no sure fire way of getting tbt quickly. The only way it seems to get a lot of tbt is by posting very long responses to threads like this one . Anyways good luck with your TBT hunting


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 21, 2015)

From what I've seen, trading IGB or items for TBT Bells seems to be a great way. I bought 10 million IGB from someone for 100 TBT bells.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 21, 2015)

While TBT is hard to earn, there are a bunch of guilty ways to earn. Do any of these, and you'll be in trouble. One or two of these might not be against the rules, but still don't do it.

1. Prohibited transactions (real world currency, duped or hacked items from any games, real-world felonious objects etc). These are against the rules and has a possibility of total confiscation of TBT Bells.
2. Abusing the interest system. The interest was disabled because of this.
3. Spamming solely to earn TBT.
4. Selling collectibles you got for free (including in a giveaway). It's not against the rules, but do not participate in giveaways for the sole purpose of selling what you win.
5. Begging for TBT (such as creating selling threads to earn TBT with no specific item to sell)
6. Incomplete BB Codes when quoting big posts to earn TBT.
7. Selling art that you didn't make on your own.
8. Scamming (this is the worst way to make TBT).

Although I almost messed up on the fourth one I said on this list (I'm still angry at the users who got rude at me for threatening to do it when I didn't know it was wrong), I haven't done any of these, nor will I do any of these.


----------



## Murray (Feb 21, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> While TBT is hard to earn, there are a bunch of guilty ways to earn. Do any of these, and you'll be in trouble. One or two of these might not be against the rules, but still don't do it.
> 
> 1. Prohibited transactions (real world currency, duped or hacked items from any games, real-world felonious objects etc). These are against the rules and has a possibility of total confiscation of TBT Bells.
> 2. Abusing the interest system. The interest was disabled because of this.
> ...



ok thanks for the tips


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 22, 2015)

geico said:


> oh -- how exactly does that work? how do you send your forum bells to someone?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 22, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> I have a few questions for you.
> 1) What's the interest system? Is it the TBT bank? I think I remember trying to use it without luck. How were people abusing that?
> 2) Let's say someone was giving away something you had, so you sell yours and receive their giveaway. Sort of cheap but that's fair game right?



1. In the ABD, you can collect interest daily. Right now, it was turned off because a bunch of users were sending a lot of TBT to others just to gain more from the interest, as it only benefitted the rich and made almost no use to others.
2. If you own something before, and sell it before you win another, that's okay. If you're going to participate in an item giveaway, then sell what you won, that's rude. Putting a price on what was free hurts the valuable of the collectible, and it also shows rejection.

Oh, and please use complete BB codes when quoting. It's considered cheating if you use incomplete BB quote code just for TBT.


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 22, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> 1. In the ABD, you can collect interest daily. Right now, it was turned off because a bunch of users were sending a lot of TBT to others just to gain more from the interest, as it only benefitted the rich and made almost no use to others.
> 2. If you own something before, and sell it before you win another, that's okay. If you're going to participate in an item giveaway, then sell what you won, that's rude. Putting a price on what was free hurts the valuable of the collectible, and it also shows rejection.
> 
> Oh, and please use complete BB codes when quoting. It's considered cheating if you use incomplete BB quote code just for TBT.



ahhh accidentally deleting while trying to delete some things unnecessary in the post. "If you own something before, and sell it before you win another, that's okay." This is what i mean and I just wanted to hear your opinion cuz you seemed to be one of the most strict members here. Also haven't seen any collectible giveaways yet except for the roses so i was talking more so about in game items. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 22, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> ahhh accidentally deleting while trying to delete some things unnecessary in the post. "If you own something before, and sell it before you win another, that's okay." This is what i mean and I just wanted to hear your opinion cuz you seemed to be one of the most strict members here. Also haven't seen any collectible giveaways yet except for the roses so i was talking more so about in game items. XD



Sorry if I sound harsh, but in the scenario you're describing, that's okay,


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 24, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Sorry if I sound harsh, but in the scenario you're describing, that's okay,



That's fine, I sound harsh sometimes too without realizing.


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> I've been doing them daily tyvm.



I reported a sig over 2 days ago. it's still there. ur slipping!!!


----------

